# Testosterone boosters on cycle??



## thepatriot (Feb 25, 2012)

Personally I think most of these things are bullshit, maybe some may boost test minimally and people may get a placebo effect from them but I have read on many forums that people are using these boosters while on cycle to help their own testosterone levels and they swear they work and that their libido is thru the roof even on drugs like deca or tren that usually fucks ur libido. Anybody here have any knowledge or experience with these products and if so which ones do you think are the most effective?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Bs bs bs bs bs bs bs bs bs.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

To help their own testosterone levels on cycle? There's no "own testosterone levels" when on cycle, you'll be shut down, that's a bunch of BS.


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, thats what I thought when on cycle but is there anybody here that has positive results with any of this shit working for real off cycle?


----------



## colochine (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive used them in PCT before. Sustain Alpha and I never felt a loss of libido or any crash.

over at elitefitness thats all them mofos push is some whack products that do nothing for you. If thats where you read this I would disregard the info.


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 26, 2012)

*hCG*

There are some who will use hCG weekly on cycle to keep the boys from being completely shutdown.  I've done HRT where I've done hCG only in PCT and other cycles where they recommend weekly hCG injections to keep you from being completely shutdown.  But over-the-counter test boosters won't do a thing for you on cycle, from what I understand.  It would just be a waste of money.  I have used test boosters AFTER my PCT of Clomid and hCG and I do believe they have helped me maintain my on cycle gains.


----------



## peteevans321 (Mar 5, 2013)

Try using natural testosterone booster supplements. They might be useful. Testosterone boosters will help you to improve free testosterone levels.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 5, 2013)

taking otc stuff while on cycles is like pissing in the ocean sure your piss is in there but who can tell?


----------



## Z499 (Mar 5, 2013)

If anyone wants test boosters send me the money, you will see the results that you payed for... NOTHING


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 5, 2013)

waste of money, some one provide lab results thats its worth it before i will ever even think about it.


----------

